# 6WA KOMBI Unable to startup



## trogdor1138 (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a 04/10 built 2011 535i. I recently purchased a used 6WA cluster from a 12/11 2012 750li to retrofit to my car. I also purchased a CodiProg and believe I was successful in clearing the VIN's from the 160D0WQ chip in the cluster. The mileage was only about half mine so there shouldn't be any issue there.

Once installed in my car I went through the usual process of read FA, edit to 0311 zeitkriterium and add option 6WA, then read SVT, calculated SVT using my car's original I-Level for shipment and latest I-Level for target, and calculated TAL. TAL processing went through without a hitch, but once the flashing was complete I received the message that the KOMBI can't startup in the current application, or something along those lines.

I spent hours trying and reading last night, and from what I understand this means that the current software isn't compatible either with the cluster itself or the other modules in the car. I've seen the suggestion to use a different shipment I-Level until the HWEL doesn't change, but whenever I try to use a different shipment I-Level E-Sys is never able to calculate a new SVT.

I'm pretty sure that my VIN was written during the flash as when I query all of the ECU's for their VIN's with the transmitter, the KOMBI returns my current VIN.

I've got E-Sys 3.27.1 and PSdZ version shows 5.01.02; the rest of the modules in my car are at I-Level 16-07-xx (not sure on last number).

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Flashing a used ECU is always difficult, as the I-Step Shipment is usually both different from your car, and is unknown. After you calculate KIS/SVT Target, check the box that says "HW-IDs from SVTactual" and then Save as SVT_soll, and see if target ECU HWEL is Black (not Red / Blue). If it is, you can flash ECU and if it isn't. the only thing you can do is try different I-Step Shipment dates until hopefully one works. This is simply Trial and Error.


----------



## trogdor1138 (Dec 7, 2016)

Okay, so I've been trying that, but with a few exceptions E-Sys isn't even able to calculate a target SVT; it usually errors out with 'Das logistische Teil mit der Sachnummer 9384724 ist nicht bestellbar'

Is this expected behavior as part of the trial and error? Translating the above seems to indicate that maybe a file is missing? The number changes depending on the shipment I-Step


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

trogdor1138 said:


> Okay, so I've been trying that, but with a few exceptions E-Sys isn't even able to calculate a target SVT; it usually errors out with 'Das logistische Teil mit der Sachnummer 9384724 ist nicht bestellbar'
> 
> Is this expected behavior as part of the trial and error? Translating the above seems to indicate that maybe a file is missing? The number changes depending on the shipment I-Step


No, it is not normal. I do not know what the issue is in your case.


----------



## trogdor1138 (Dec 7, 2016)

OK, solid progress by way of some risky gambles. I still can't calculate SVT targets with varying shipment I-Steps even with latest E-Sys/data; only using my car's actual shipment I-Step works.

Anyway, due to the above I continued to be unable to generate a TAL with anything different than what was already flashed to the KOMBI. I've spent every night since my last post on this, 2-3 hours each, and nothing was working. I noticed that PIA_MASTER also showed up as an ECU in the TAL, so I tried flashing against that first, didn't work. I tried re-installing my original MULF2 and TCU instead of my retrofitted combox to see if that made a difference; no change. I played around a ton in E-Sys trying to use the Coding-Verification window to generate a theoretical SVT target for my car or the donor F01, but I never got it to do anything useful.

Finally, I said what the f*** and decided to look around for screenshots or uploaded SVT's from others who have retrofitted 6WA. I finally found one with a matching HWEL: this one from BMWzone. I edited a generated SVT with the SWFL, HWAP, FLSL, BTLD, and CAFD values from that screenshot and generated a new TAL; this failed to execute due to mis-matched HWAP values. Still not caring if this totally bricked the KOMBI, I again edited the SVT to match my HWAP values and bam, TAL succeeded in flashing and KOMBI booted up.

The cluster is installed and working, but I have a tamper dot and a bunch of error codes in other ECU's about invalid signal from the KOMBI. Both the hidden menu and E-Sys show my VIN for the cluster, so not sure what's up here. I'll dig into it more tomorrow.


----------



## trogdor1138 (Dec 7, 2016)

So, after another zap from the CodiProg the VIN seems to have taken for good and the tamper warning is gone. The short VIN was in a different location from before though; it seems from reading around that it might change depending on software version. This would seem to suggest that I might have to re-program the 160D0WQ again in the future after flashing, but for now everything appears to be working.


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

how did you solve the temper dot issue? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trogdor1138 (Dec 7, 2016)

Like I said, I had to re-write my VIN to the 160D0WQ chip on the back of the HUD daughter board inside my cluster. The long VIN was there and correct already, but the 7-character short VIN had reverted to the one from the donor F01. After you change the VIN, VO code the KOMBI or flash it and everything should be set.

I know there are many reports of the R270 being a somewhat iffy tool if that's what you're using, especially when used with a SOIC-8 test clip. If it's not "taking" try desoldering the chip with a hot air soldering station (NOT a hair dryer or similar). I purchased and used a CodiProg USB MKII myself, but they're a little more money and ship from Poland (not sure where you are, if Europe that might actually be better for you).


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

I install 6WA on f26, but after I read ecu the KOMBI is not there, the MOST cabel is installed, For F26 there is no option in VO for 6WA. But it possible to install it. Just need coding as S548. Any ideas how to find KOMBI in the list of ECU


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

if your KOMBI isn't showing in the ECU tree, ensure you coded this in your Headunit *FIRST* and try to read ECU tree again. This should do the trick for you both

Kombi_CIC = high
EXTERNER_MOST = aktiv
EXTERNE_MOST_DIAG = aktiv



milennyc said:


> I install 6WA on f26, but after I read ecu the KOMBI is not there, the MOST cabel is installed, For F26 there is no option in VO for 6WA. But it possible to install it. Just need coding as S548. Any ideas how to find KOMBI in the list of ECU


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

After coding this
Kombi_CIC = high
EXTERNER_MOST = aktiv
EXTERNE_MOST_DIAG = aktiv
There is something new , now I can see the fult on the CID(screen on HU) so KOMBI is talking now to HU untill this FDL coding there wasnt anything, but the KOMBI in not there AGAIN , I think that i have to delete BKOMBI from SVT and Read ECU again, becouse the ID(60) of the BKOMBI and KOMBI is the same!!!









This picture is dane after a install 6WA and Read VCM, you can see that ECU's are 21 from 22 ecu's. 21 ECU's in blue and 6WA Kombi is red. I think I have to delete that BKOMBI from SVT, Read ECU and hit Calculate if KOMBI is show up?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

first you don`t need launcher and second go to esys settings and check box update VCM and update MSM after TAL calculation(see picture).After that VO code one of module in car.Don`t forget to activate your FA


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

Siki78 said:


> first you don`t need launcher and second go to esys settings and check box update VCM and update MSM after TAL calculation(see picture).After that VO code one of module in car.Don`t forget to activate your FA


What is the difference between with launcher or without it? Coding VO you mean to do whatever FDL coding so VCM can update with the new KOMBI?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

yes VO code one of ecu vcm will be updated


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

Siki78 said:


> yes VO code one of ecu vcm will be updated


I try that still not in the list with ECU's... I have question it will show on the INSTA before coding just like ECU? on the ECU tree?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Must show you in ista even in red


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Send me on pm your FA, SVT_IST, Istep shipment


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

Siki78 said:


> Send me on pm your FA, SVT_IST, Istep shipment


Hi
I get to this step 














From now What to do ? New PSdz Data?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

activate FA first and try again


----------

